# moving...



## BigEyedFish (Jan 18, 2005)

so, we're moving out of our house to a townhosue down the street...I have a 30 gallon, and a 135, anyone got tips on moving 'em???


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not currently moving, but I've also wondered about the best way to move when that time comes (we have a 38 and 55 gallon). Any suggestions by anyone who has experienced this issue?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Better is to empty them. kepp the fish on buckets or plastic bags. And it is also important to keep the gravel and filters moist and airy, so the bacteria doesn't die when you out it in again.


----------



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah and I assume it would be important to leave them in the tank as long as possible.

I am thinking of moving cross province (about a 4 hours trip). would the bucket be okay for a move that long....? what would be the best way to move them in that case? Fly with them?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The best way is to put them into plastic bags. Put water 1/3 of the bags volume, and fill the rest with air. With pressure the oxygen absorbs into the water, which is important.


----------



## daSchooler (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi

I found this article that maybe of some help to you!

http://www.bestfish.com/moving.html

John daSchooler


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I just moved my tanks, few fw and one 10g sw. I lost one fish and xenia coral in the move. Was about three hr move. U should be bale to move the tank with just bare water and sand on bottem as long as it's not a DSB tank. I had no problems moving with 2" of sand and little water to cover it up so doesnt go dry. Bag all fish do a daily water changes before the move too, it will be best as ammonia then won't buildup so quickly in the bags. I bagged all corals and liverock with water and placed in coolers. Then bucket'd water in 5g and moved it. Was quite cloudy for two days then cleared up, i gave the tank time with just water in it to warm back up then floated corals and fish put them in after like 2 hrs or so. 

HTH


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

? on moving fish and I was wondering if you have ever heard of MS-222 also known as tricaine, a sedative for breeding and transporting fish.
I have not done to much research on it due to the fact that i use it mainly for breeding purposes " hard as hell to inject a fish at full mental capacity"
I've noticed that giving a hot dose 5gms to 10 gallons is enough to tranq them in 3 min's or so getting the job done real efficiantly. I can get close to 20 fish done in a hour or so if I allready have the ovaprim doses ready ,
but if I personally were transporting fish I think a 50 gallon drum with 12 to 110w converter powering air pumps 2 dynamasters 12 inches below surface to minamize current all over the tank with say 1 gm per 30 to 60 min intervals would allow possibly a trip around the world.
CAUTION: Tricaine a.k.a. MS-222 is a caine dirivative and WILL test positive for cocaine and will result in a long questioning by any LEO 
Law enforcment officer, and possibly you being detained and seperated from you dear fish possibly causing them to die in the long run.

Please if doing so have all document's readilly availabe, have your vet's HOTLINE=cellphone # on hand, and all MS-222 packages labled and not "hidden" in any way shape or form.

Now if your fish are this important please have planning ,patience ,and a lot of compassion for the other driver's on the road *grin* for they know not the importance of your cargo


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ummm...ok. :/


----------



## stooo (Apr 17, 2005)

I read somewhere that you shouldn't feed your fish for about 3 days before the move to stop them crapping in the bags and creating excess ammonia/nitrites. 

Probably worth doing 1 fish per bag for the same reason, and probably taking as much water with you to re-fill the tank when you get there


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would seriously consider using rubbermaid containers as opposed to bags... 1. You can keep a lot of your original water that way 2. Your fish will not be crowded during the trip 3. You won't have oxygen depletion problems 4. Temperature variation will be minimal.

This is how I move all my tanks (saltwater) because I will often put several fish in the bin at once, when I move my piranhas, I used to have 3 ice cream pales now 3 - 5 gallon buckets for them to sit in while moving.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just reciently moved all 16 of my tanks to a house about 2 miles down the road. It was done with 5 gallon buckets. 

Fill the bucket up with tank water. Catch fish and put in the bucket. 
Empty the tank. With bigger tanks put the gravel into more buckets.
Move the tank. Replace the gravel into the tank. Fill and condition the water. Place filters on the tank. (do not clean the filters during the move) let the fish adjust to the tank temps. Float the buckets to let the temps adjust. Then release the fish. Out of all my fish I only lost one.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

DOc is right i was moving a SW tank..i didnt feel comfortable with corals in a bucket attached to a rock, could turn a corner and rock falls over crushing the coral, but fish in buckets is better and more room, if u have buckets to use, or could easily just use bag buddies kinda put the fish into a happy place while transit, lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Walmart carries the 5 gallon buckets for a couple bucks. They are usually in the paint area. They also come with lids so you can snap them closed so if you turn a corner you dont get the floor in the car wet.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

correction somewhat, they are not water proof them wal-mart buckets, lol learned first hand, but do keep majority of water in..just a heads up if u set them next to some fabrics


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

How long of a move can you put fish through without kililng them? I'm probably moving quite a distance in a couple months and was curious of how long you can keep them in a bucket and if there are other methods of transportation?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive known people that moved and even spent the night at a hotel during the move. Just buy a battery air pump to use on the bucket when the car is parked. Dont feed them for 2 days before the move to minimise waste in the water during the move.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds good. It will be about an 11 hour drive with a couple of pit-stops, so it sounds like they should be ok as long as I prepare for it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep in mind fish get shipped from all over the world and survive. And many times this takes days not hours to accomplish.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well they're my babies, and I'd hate to see them harmed...I hope I'm not that neurotic when I have children someday...hehe. I've heard of fish getting air-mailed, so I was hoping if you prepared for the trip it would go smoothly.

Thankfully, my parents have an orchard, so they have lots of 5 gal buckets...I'll have to snag a couple when I visit them next. That way I can keep all the gravel and water from the tank in tact as well.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I hope I'm not that neurotic when I have children someday


Just as long as you dont put them in a 5 gallon bucket of water when you need to move them around. :lol:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2005)

my friend and i have moved fish from home to school and back again. we usually use plastic bags to move them. If you put the plastic bag into a paper bag and fill the remaining room with crumpled up newspaper it works really well. :roll:


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Just curious, how come Justin got banned? I think I remember other people getting banned but not actually getting banned on here, just a malfunction. What's up with that?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not sure, I looked at his posts and there was nothing bad unless it was deleted. Unless he pm somebody enough to piss them off.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i kinda doubt he would do that....something seems kinda fishy here :fish: ....john, isnt that the guy that was/is your friend? do you know anything about it?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

can't someone vote to be banned and they get banned?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

YOu can vote to ban but I would think that it would take more than one vote to get someone banned and I would hope shaggy would check into it and make sure there was a valid reason.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If justin wants to come back on the forum he should contact shaggy... maybe its just a glitch, maybe its not... but he never seemed rude or anything to me.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yah there was nothing wrong with what Justin said... :? didnt the same thing happen to Lexus??? didnt she get banned??? i remembered it saying "currently banned" under her name a while back... was that a glitch too???


----------

